# Handy Graphic Links Swiftboat Liars to Bush



## MTPheas (Oct 8, 2003)

http://graphics7.nytimes.com/images/200 ... _graph.gif


----------



## zack (Oct 17, 2003)

MT
Isn't it amazing how anyone could trust could trust this group of 
"FLIP-FLOPPERS". I think the dems should worry more about their 
own flip-floppers than try to discredit some vetrerans who actually
put in their full year or more in Nam!

zack


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

Lame graphic, proves nothing


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

James S. Melson

I agree seeing something in print doesn't make it automatically so. In about 10 minutes I can draw you any graphic linking anyone you would like. Anybody want a graphic that links Michael Moor to the camel with the long eyelashes in Osama's harem?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I really liked the game that john stewart played where he connected the republicans to the swift boaters in as few steps as possible, its quite sad when it gets down to one.


----------

